# 1983 Ross Force 1



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Fairly early Ross mountain bike, made in Allentown, PA. I've been adding a fair number of Ross advertisements at https://mombat.org/Ross.htm. They were a pretty prolific advertiser back in the early 1980's.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Pretty sure they just used road lugs on that one forcing the 74 head angle. Not surprisingly, they ride pretty weirdly too.

Didn't they have to change the name on that one mid-way through the year? And was that really made in the US?


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

The Force 1 became the Mt Hood since there were trademark issues with the Force 1 name (not sure with who though??). The Force 1 was the first bike made in Allentown with cantilever brakes. Gotta remember that back in this era, Huffy and Murray were still made in the US as well.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Beautiful lugwork :|


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Nice Jeff :thumbsup:  I have good memories from that bike


----------



## outside! (Mar 15, 2006)

That was the first MTB I ever saw or heard of. My new roommate in college showed up with one in 1983 (Hey Chris!). He let me ride it a few times. I only jumped it off that flight of steps in front of our dorms a few times (sorry Chris), but I never wrecked it or hurt it that I know of. I was amazed that it cost more than my 1963 Impala cost me. I used to think he was insane for riding that thing to the top of a small local mountain. A few years later, I was doing the same on my first Stumpjumper.


----------



## manida (Feb 5, 2008)

my 1984 Ross Mt. Whitney 1x7 BMXish build


----------



## mewholobo (Nov 24, 2006)

*Original Ross Force 1 Poster*

I have the original Ross Force 1 advertising poster!


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Early mtb'ing love it! If you were into it back then in 83 you were fit. Fully ridgid fit. Not like the full suspension cheater couch potatoes of today. H aha great ad, little does it explain the rider had a fishing rod in his back pocket and is going to get dinner after finding a camping spot down stream. ha ha fun and adventure like no other.


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

The Ross name did not invoke visions of high quality bikes. They were one of the first companies to jump on the new MTB craze that was just picking up steam in 1983. I remember this bike well with it's ugly gold rims. I guess if you couldn't afford a Stumpjumper Sport, you bought a Ross.


----------



## Oldfatbaldguy (Nov 4, 2010)

My first MTB was a 1984 Ross. Because my car at the time wasnt trustworthy enough to make the trip to a bigger town, it was a choice between Ross, Schwinn (Sierra) Huffy and Murray.

Low Quality? Perhaps, compared to the names available elsewhere, but we're still talking Chromoly, a Sugino-made copy of the TA/Stronglite crank, Suntour der's and shifters, and Araya rims (crappy hubs, though). 

The Schwinn Sierra didnt seem like much of a step up from the 3-speed Typhoon I was riding (and pushing).

Today I own a Rocky Mountain 29'er, a Surly Pugsley, a Fuji CX/roady, and a couple of home-built Klunkers, but I still ride that Ross from time to time.


----------

